# moving to sgp need help.



## nmjoy (Jun 24, 2014)

Hello Everyone, Greetings !

I have done a bit of reading on your forums and i really found lot of insightful information. You guys are doing a great job !

I am from India and currently negotiating offer in SG with a bank. I am given to understand that my work location has to be flexible and it could either be based out of Changi Business Park or Marina bay financial centre. I am a person who does not like to commute more than 20 mins (one way) per day. Salary that i am being offered is somewhere in the range of $110K to $120K + annual variable bonus around $20K.

I would be moving in with my wife and 8 month old Kid. Expect my parents to visit me couple of times in a year.

Could you please help me in the following :-

-Which location should i look for a house, i am looking for a tastefully furnished, neat, comfortable, walkable to MRT, 2 Bedrooms. Does not really matter if it is HDB or Condo. It should be easily accessible from both my work locations. As per your suggested neighbourhood/vicinity what is the amount i am likely to spend on rentals ? also pls note i will be spending crazy hours at work and my wife and kid at home are comfortable and hve friendly and nice family/people in surrounding to get along with.

- We follow a pure vegetarian do not have egg, meat, sea food etc. So its not convenient to have food outside in SG. I was told in such scenario it is better to be located in area near Farrer Park or Little India, where we can get indian vegetarian food very easily if we want to eat out at restaurants. Is Little India & Farrer park conveniently located from MBFC and CBP ?

- What are brokers charges, landlords charge security deposit for how many months rental ?. Can we not avoid brokers and approach landlords directly ? I have viewed a few websites, all postings are posted by brokers only. Out of a sample of 10 posting not even a single one was posted by landlord.

- If you could provide more insights in to Other expenses like broadband, mobile phones with data connections, grocerries, utilities, local conveyance, weekly once watching movies. we are not in to partying, clubbing. have simple vegetarian food alone.

Not too sure if i have provided with all the info that you may require to answer my queries. If you need more info pls do write back.

Thanks in advance for yoru valuable reverts. You are helping a unknown guy take critical decisions.. Hats off to you all !


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

OK, you have a bit of a dilemma. Your preferences result in a null set. There is no place you can live that satisfies all your preferences simultaneously.

For example, living in/near Farrer Park (or Little India) means you will exceed your desired 20 minute one-way commuting time to either Marina Bay Financial Centre or Changi Business Park (though Marina Bay would be considerably closer). And to be easily accessible to _both_ work locations you'll also exceed your desired 20 minute one-way commuting to at least one of them.

So, what priorities do you assign to each of your preferences?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

There are lots of posts about general living conditions in Singapore, so please use the search function and read. You may then come back with detailed questions not answered elsewhere.

20min commute is very short. Residential option within this radius of Marina Bay are very few and extremely expensive. If this is a knock-out criteria, better opt for the CBP location, which is near residential suburbs.
gothere.sg can help you figure out commute times and distance to Little India.

The rent for a two-bedroom flat ranges from S$2000/month (HDB in the suburbs) to S$8000/month and more (luxury condo in the centre).
It is possible to find accommodation without agent, but will take more time and effort. In my experience the better places go without agent.
Agent fees are entirely negotiable (even though the agents will tell you otherwise). 1 - 2 months rent is usual for a two year contract, but in most cases you don't have to pay (e.g. if the landlord engaged the agent first for the tenant search and you answered the agent's ad). Please be careful when dealing with agents: They have a reputation for dishonesty and shady dealings - and at the minimum rate their profit higher than your convenience.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

beppi said:


> .
> 
> The rent for a two-bedroom flat ranges from S$2000/month (HDB in the suburbs) to S$8000/month and more (luxury condo in the centre).
> It is possible to find accommodation without agent, but will take more time and effort. In my experience the better places go without agent.
> Agent fees are entirely negotiable (even though the agents will tell you otherwise). 1 - 2 months rent is usual for a two year contract, but in most cases you don't have to pay (e.g. if the landlord engaged the agent first for the tenant search and you answered the agent's ad). Please be careful when dealing with agents: They have a reputation for dishonesty and shady dealings - and at the minimum rate their profit higher than your convenience.


last few months 2 bedroom HDB around Farrer Park was hovering not less than 2,500 and that too for run down units ... no aircon...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

nmjoy said:


> ,... I am a person who does not like to commute more than 20 mins (one way) per day.
> 
> 
> Salary that i am being offered is somewhere in the range of $110K to $120K + annual variable bonus around $20K.
> ...



late addition to my past

have you been to Singapore?

if 20" mins is too much no words

friendly neighborhood?

stay away from Little India ... seriously .. any public holiday and Sunday it is flooded with people ... like thousands ... 

I suggest you look At Sims ville and forget little India

Sim ville is a nearly little India for highly paid Expata like you ... a mini Indian colony?


----------



## donkuok (May 1, 2014)

20 mins consider long. Not more than 40 mins you should be happy. 150k per annum staying in condo may not be enough. I suggest go for hdb first before looking for an ideal place


----------



## nmjoy (Jun 24, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> OK, you have a bit of a dilemma. Your preferences result in a null set. There is no place you can live that satisfies all your preferences simultaneously.
> 
> For example, living in/near Farrer Park (or Little India) means you will exceed your desired 20 minute one-way commuting time to either Marina Bay Financial Centre or Changi Business Park (though Marina Bay would be considerably closer). And to be easily accessible to _both_ work locations you'll also exceed your desired 20 minute one-way commuting to at least one of them.
> 
> So, what priorities do you assign to each of your preferences?


Thanks for your feedback, I am okay to spend a bit more time on travelling. And since we are not giong to have food outside more then once or twice in a week okay to stay away from little india or farrer park. Could you please suggest ideal neighbourhood to look for housing..


----------



## nmjoy (Jun 24, 2014)

How much do you think i should expect to set aside for rent.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

nmjoy. read again

search the previous threads here on cost of living

how much to set aside is something only YOU can answer

you can rent 2 bedroom apartments for 2,000 if you don't mind up to an hour travel in comfort / aircon bus / train, or pay 10,000 for a condo smack next to city

do some read up, please ....


----------

